# Miss Extreme



## Pigtails

I guess that this would be on the serious note side, so I decided to post this here. Our daughter and also FF member, live2ride aka Kristy Martin, has entered the Miss Extreme contest.. I am asking in her behalf, to go to either SnowWest or the below link and read her post and the others. See who you think would be the most qualified for the position she is running for. In hopes you would vote for her, Kristy, Mtn Topper and I would say thank you.. She is a very serious but yet fun person to have around when riding. And has been at it since she was 5 years old, thanks to her Dad.. hehe..

http://www.tahoefilms.com/


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Based on the results so far, it would appear to be an uphill battler for her.


----------



## Pigtails

I know.. But she still has time to catch up.. (my hopes are)


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Do not know, how scientific this voting is, but each time that you refresh to see if someone else has voted, it gives her another vote.


----------



## Pigtails

So each time you refresh it gives that person another vote? We don't want her to win that way. And neither does Kristy. That's not the intention of voting..If that is what is happening here, then maybe that's why the sudden votes on the others?.. Not fair..bummer


----------



## Pigtails




----------



## Spiffy1

Pigtails said:


>


 
That fact there may be a way to load the votes, or that I can't even get the link to work, to find out for myself?


----------



## Pigtails

Wish I was more computer literate..


----------



## Spiffy1

Pigtails said:


> Wish I was more computer literate..


 
Actually, I think you pasted the link right; it doesn't seem to take from the SnoWest site either.


----------



## Spiffy1

Hey, they must have been down, just tried your link again and it came up fine!


----------



## Spiffy1

> I could just see the fear/pride in his face…”That is my daughter!! What have I created?”


----------



## Bobcat

Site was down. Back up now. Yup, refresh adds votes.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok I voted  . Can you please ask Bill if I can have my Snot Trac lug nut back now ???
 One good deed deserves another


----------



## Pigtails

Thanks guys.. And yes, BigAl I will ask Bill, but he is pretty hush-hush when it comes to his "lug nuts"..hehe


----------



## live2ride

Thank you all for your support!!  Snow is my passion, no matter the sport!, thanks dad & mom (mtn topper and pig tails)!!  Anyways, it does seem that the site is not really a fair deal, but I am thinking they may be able to see who has voted via IP address, not sure!!  Anyways, Thank you for all the votes, and helping a sista out!!!  hehe


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like you are going up in the voting.  It also looks like people can vote more than 1 time.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

live2ride said:


> but I am thinking they may be able to see who has voted via IP address, not sure!!



So my 200 votes only counts once? Oh Geez


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Well I think the person in the red bar is clearly cheating.  It might be fun to see if they catch on.

Some testing indicates, it's pretty easy to saturate their server.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks like I overloaded the server again.........


----------



## Pigtails




----------



## Pigtails

OhioTC18 said:


> So my 200 votes only counts once? Oh Geez



How funny!Thanks ya'all...


----------



## bczoom

When I click on "Miss Extreme", the guys show up.  Same contestants as "Be Extreme".


----------



## dzalphakilo

Man, I'm getting old.

Here I thought I was going to see some heli skiing/snowboarding, solo wall climbing or some nice whitewater.

I'd vote, but have the same problem as BZ.


----------



## Bobcat

They just got there links a little messed up. Try this...

http://www.tahoefilms.com/pollpages.php?pollid=1


----------



## Pigtails

They're not quite as computer literate as some of you here. but the above thread works as well. Thanks Bob..


----------



## mbsieg

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Who did you send that email to ALL OF WYOMING??????????????????  I would say she is in the running!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job Pigtails!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK live2ride!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Question out of curiosity, not wanting to be the fuddy duddy, but can I ask exactly what is Mr. and Mrs. extreme exactly supposed to represent?

I'm curious because I don't understand what the "judges" are supposed to judge on, plus the fact that any type of "popular vote" would even be taken into consideration (best in the world could be a complete prick, shouldn't matter if the person is liked or not).

Don't they have a race of some sort to compete in?

Pushing it I realize, but how bout something like a half pipe or something for snowmobiles for tricks?

Guess my thought process is that to determine who is the "most extreme" you need to have some head on head compitition depending on what "extreme" sport you're competing in.


----------



## mtntopper

Just for you dzalphakilo  



On the serious side:
The Miss Extreme Contest was created to showcase the top woman snowmachiners in the world. Winner will receive over $1000 in prizes plus be featured in the next Sled Head DVD. Top five essays, as scored by a panel of judges, will go on to on-line voting. A combination of the both the highest judge score and on-line voting will determine the winner. Deadline for on-line voting is 5pm MST February 4th, 2008.


----------



## Doc

I had a hard time connecting but finally got there.  
She's close but not ahead yet.  We can get her there.
I refreshed but could not tell if that increased the vote.  All I see is the bar, I didn't see the exact count listed.
Good luck Kristine!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Skip the form posting, 

This will work just as well: 

http://www.tahoefilms.com/pollpages.php?pollid=1&vote=4

Just refresh it as many times as you want.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You can see the count around lines 80-105 of the source.  The WIDTH= is the number of votes.



		Code:
	

 <tr>
    <td><p>Kathleen Bell</p></td>
    <td><IMG SRC="pollimages/orange.gif" HEIGHT="10" WIDTH="38"></td>
    <td><p align="center">38</p></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><p>Jennifer Workman</p></td>
    <td><IMG SRC="pollimages/red.gif" HEIGHT="10" WIDTH="1567"></td>
    <td><p align="center">1567</p></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><p>Kristine Martin</p></td>
    <td><IMG SRC="pollimages/blue.gif" HEIGHT="10" WIDTH="1491"></td>
    <td><p align="center">1491</p></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><p>Annell Allen</p></td>
    <td><IMG SRC="pollimages/yellow.gif" HEIGHT="10" WIDTH="546"></td>
    <td><p align="center">546</p></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><p>Linda Batterton</p></td>
    <td><IMG SRC="pollimages/green.gif" HEIGHT="10" WIDTH="53"></td>
    <td><p align="center">53</p></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="2"><p><strong>Total Votes</strong></p></td>
    <td><p align="center"><strong>3695</strong></p></td>
  </tr>


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I think there is going to be a web server admin somewhere that is going to have a bad Monday.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

PBinWA said:


> You can see the count around lines 80-105 of the source. The WIDTH= is the number of votes.


 
Or you can right click on the colored bar and get its image dimensions.  The width is the number of votes.


----------



## fogtender

Pigtails said:


> I guess that this would be on the serious note side, so I decided to post this here. Our daughter and also FF member, live2ride aka Kristy Martin, has entered the Miss Extreme contest.. I am asking in her behalf, to go to either SnowWest or the below link and read her post and the others. See who you think would be the most qualified for the position she is running for. In hopes you would vote for her, Kristy, Mtn Topper and I would say thank you.. She is a very serious but yet fun person to have around when riding. And has been at it since she was 5 years old, thanks to her Dad.. hehe..
> 
> http://www.tahoefilms.com/


 
Well went to the site and your daughter went from about an inch from "behind" to in front of the other gal... Had to reset my stupid screen about two dozen times because it was fuzzy.... But finely got a clear picture... 

Seems like some of the other contests are having friends with the same computer problems....


----------



## dzalphakilo

mtntopper said:


> Just for you dzalphakilo
> View attachment 19650
> Top five essays, as scored by a panel of judges, will go on to on-line voting. A combination of the both the highest judge score and on-line voting will determine the winner.


 
I understand all about getting "big air", no need for a poster.

What I don't understand is how someone can be "crowned" of a "sport" by a written essay and popular vote. 

Take all the girls and guys who are running in "Mr. and Mrs. extreme" and have them all compete head to head. Rating based on points on however that "governing body" determines, and who has the most points is the "king".

EDIT: Thinking about it, guess a marketing tool.


----------



## mbsieg

PBinWA said:


> Or you can right click on the colored bar and get its image dimensions.  The width is the number of votes.


Really easy way to see how many votes scroll to extreme right on page and highlight the ribbons (it is hard to see black on black) they will magicaly appear!!!!


----------



## mtntopper

mbsieg said:


> Really easy way to see how many votes scroll to extreme right on page and highlight the ribbons (it is hard to see black on black) they will magicaly appear!!!!


 
Good info Mike. Now I can see the totals!!!!


----------



## live2ride

dzalphakilo said:


> I understand all about getting "big air", no need for a poster.
> 
> What I don't understand is how someone can be "crowned" of a "sport" by a written essay and popular vote.
> 
> Take all the girls and guys who are running in "Mr. and Mrs. extreme" and have them all compete head to head. Rating based on points on however that "governing body" determines, and who has the most points is the "king".
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about it, guess a marketing tool.



Well here are a few to hopefully answer your question.  First it is a contest yes, which they make the rules, which are.......50 % consists of the written part (why you or I think I would qualify for miss extreme, to represent the women in the sport), kinda like school, next is 50% on line voting (thus is obviously by who is or has the most fans showing support).  The reason for the contest is to get more women interested in the sport.  The judges for the written part consist of another producer of a extreme snowmobile film (Jim Phelan Team Thunderstruck), the previous years winner (Amber Holt), the producer of tahoe films(Thomas Opre), and then riders for the film.  Basically once the winner is picked, they get stuff from manufactures and a spot in the film which is where we are trying to get more women involved showing them that they can ride and they can hang with the boys!!!  

Thank you all for your support!!  Like I have stated, snowmobiling is a great passion for me, and I tell you I am not sure what I would do if I did not have it in my life....


----------



## Pigtails

good find PB and Mike..


----------



## Snowcat Operations

How do I vote?  If shes MTNTOPPERS kdaughter then you know she is EXTREME!


----------



## Pigtails

Here is a pic of her when she was test riding in McCall, ID:

Kris:
"In 2003 I was chosen to ride with MaximumSled.com to test ride the 2004 snowmobiles in McCall Idaho snowmobile shootout."


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks like it is over.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

jim slagle said:


> Looks like it is over.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!


 
Nope - they just fixed the graphic so it doesn't run across the page.

Keep voting!


----------



## live2ride

Nope still going....haha


----------



## dzalphakilo

live2ride said:


> Well here are a few to hopefully answer your question. First it is a contest yes, which they make the rules, which are.......50 % consists of the written part (why you or I think I would qualify for miss extreme, to represent the women in the sport), kinda like school, next is 50% on line voting (thus is obviously by who is or has the most fans showing support). The reason for the contest is to get more women interested in the sport. The judges for the written part consist of another producer of a extreme snowmobile film (Jim Phelan Team Thunderstruck), the previous years winner (Amber Holt), the producer of tahoe films(Thomas Opre), and then riders for the film. Basically once the winner is picked, they get stuff from manufactures and a spot in the film which is where we are trying to get more women involved showing them that they can ride and they can hang with the boys!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your support!! Like I have stated, snowmobiling is a great passion for me, and I tell you I am not sure what I would do if I did not have it in my life....


 
Thank you for the explination, makes more sense per the contest.

I know nothing about the snowmobile industry, but can I assume that they don't have classification "ratings" per skills such as novice, intermediate and pro per their "sport"?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PBinWA said:


> Nope - they just fixed the graphic so it doesn't run across the page.
> 
> Keep voting!



sorry about that.  I jumped to the wrong conclusion when I could see the vote totals


----------



## Doc

Kristy is ahead, but it's close.  I posted a request on NTT asking for more votes.
Hope it helps and Kristy wins!!!!!  

edit to add:
... to the post on NTT:
http://www.nettractortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8555


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like they got their unique IP thing fixed. So now we need people with multiple machines with static IPs. Anyone out there running a bunch of machines with static IPs?


----------



## mbsieg

Quote from the snowest site: Today, 03:47 PM  
 Xtreme Velocity  
Senior Member   Join Date: Sep 2003
Location: Swan Valley, Montana
Posts: 709 


 issues 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

corrected a couple of small issues over the weekend....looks like a few of contestants have lots of friends!

you have until Feb. 4th to vote....
__________________
http://www.tahoefilms.com/

thomas@tahoefilms.com 

 Those who have not voted PLEASE VOTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks like the direct URL doesn't work anymore.  You have to submit the form.  And they may now have some IP filtering.

At least the voting will be fairer now.


----------



## Pigtails

Well said PB. One should win on their qualifications and abilities rather than how many times they can push the "revote" button.. We brought our kids up to win fair. They won several youth snowmobile races through out the years from hard work and knowledge of sleds. While one was racing, one was helping replace ice studs and reclutch their sled. It was an awesome time.


----------



## Pigtails

Doc said:


> Kristy is ahead, but it's close.  I posted a request on NTT asking for more votes.
> Hope it helps and Kristy wins!!!!!
> 
> edit to add:
> ... to the post on NTT:
> http://www.nettractortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8555



Thanks Doc, Mtn Topper decided to get in on the action too, check out snow west on their individual forums for the surrounding states. hehe.. I keep telling him I was going to do a write-in vote for President..hehe.. And Jim don't worry about it I thought it was done too..hehe


----------



## live2ride

WOW, for a site that I don't frequent much, just keep an eye on my parents, as they do for me on Snowest, I am so thankful for the support.  They did fix the voting system as you can now only vote 1x which is the way it should have been......as you can see thanks to a great bunch of snocat'ers I am still in the running!!!  Please get the word out and help a sista out, so I can keep people interested in snow sports, cuz as you know.....my dad does have a cat or 2..hehe.  My son shows the exact same interest as he does!!!  Lets keep our areas open so we can show the future generations the fun that can be had on the snow!!!!  Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## fogtender

Pigtails said:


> Well said PB. One should win on their qualifications and abilities rather than how many times they can push the "revote" button.. We brought our kids up to win fair. They won several youth snowmobile races through out the years from hard work and knowledge of sleds. While one was racing, one was helping replace ice studs and reclutch their sled. It was an awesome time.


 

It appears that you can vote once each day since they fixed the IP issues of resetting...

OR... maybe there was a vote fixing in place and only one of the constestants was in on the deal, until somebody else found out too....

Did you ever think that "Revote" was part of the voting system, to see how computer literate her friends and she is? Looks like she is pretty smart to me!!!

Besides, it was Mayor Daily that said "Vote Democrat and vote often"

And here I was a stupid Republican and losing at the voting booth because I didn't know the rules....


----------



## dzalphakilo

fogtender said:


> It appears that you can vote once each day since they fixed the IP issues of resetting...
> 
> OR... maybe there was a vote fixing in place and only one of the constestants was in on the deal, until somebody else found out too....
> 
> Did you ever think that "Revote" was part of the voting system, to see how computer literate her friends and she is? Looks like she is pretty smart to me!!!
> 
> Besides, it was Mayor Daily that said "Vote Democrat and vote often"
> 
> And here I was a stupid Republican and losing at the voting booth because I didn't know the rules....


 
God forbid it ever becomes one vote per person.


----------



## mbsieg

Here is alittle bit of a Tahoe Films movie...  Lets hope L2R does not do anything this extreme!!!!!!!!!  

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=mOse_NlH6Rc&feature=related


----------



## mbsieg

Today, 09:05 AM  
 Xtreme Velocity  
Senior Member   Join Date: Sep 2003
Location: Swan Valley, Montana
Posts: 713 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by snow_knight  
9,000 votes by 198 people.. wow.. arent you cool.. I wasnt trying to shake things up.. all i'm saying is that your voting system in not fair to the ones that entered even if only fifty percent comes from online votes.. Ya its great that you give people an chance to get on film... 

But if you would like to continue to be a d!ck about my comment, you just lost a couple future dvd sales... end quote

knight...yes, I heard on the first day some folks were able to vote more than once, but our web folks dealt with it. still we've been averaging a high number of individual IP addresses, on our website, each day since we started on-line voting. Nobody is trying to be cool. We are attempting to draw more interest to our sport (especially for woman riders). We are seeing web traffic coming from all over including sled sites to motorcycle to hunting/firearms sites. Based on the the current two top Miss Extreme scores I know, since I can see web referrers, they both have put the word out and a ton of folks from a lot of places other than SW are voting.

This is supposed to be a positive experience. If you have concerns or just want to vent please PM or email me. Be happy to discuss.

TO
__________________
http://www.tahoefilms.com/


Looks like they like that the word is geeting out!!!!!!   Keep passing it around!!!!!!!!!!!! L2R all the way!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bobcat

Every night I'm in a different hotel with a new IP number.


----------



## Pigtails

Do you, like, own your own motels or what.. thanks alot.. appreciate what your doing..


----------



## Pigtails

Pigtails said:


> http://www.tahoefilms.com/[/url  [B...p://www.tahoefilms.com/pollpages.php?pollid=1


----------



## Pigtails

mbsieg said:


> Quote from the snowest site: Today, 03:47 PM
> Xtreme Velocity
> Senior Member   Join Date: Sep 2003
> Location: Swan Valley, Montana
> Posts: 709
> 
> 
> issues
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> corrected a couple of small issues over the weekend....looks like a few of contestants have lots of friends!
> 
> you have until Feb. 4th to vote....
> __________________
> http://www.tahoefilms.com/
> 
> thomas@tahoefilms.com
> 
> Those who have not voted PLEASE VOTE!!!!!!!!!!



Miss Extreme Contest
The Miss Extreme Contest was created to showcase the top woman snowmachiners in the world. Winner will receive over $1000 in prizes plus be featured in the next Sled Head DVD. Top five essays, as scored by a panel of judges, will go on to on-line voting. A combination of the both the highest judge score and on-line voting will determine the winner. Deadline for on-line voting is 5pm MST February 4th, 2008.


Sponsors: HMK (boots and clothing), Team Hard (T-shirts/hats), Scott (goggles), FLY (helmets), True North Adventure Gear (gloves and backs)
 Poll Results 

Contestants   

Poll Count 

Kathleen Bell
  133

Jennifer Workman
  4681

Kristine Martin
  4648 
Annell Allen
  1221

Linda Batterton
  141

Total Votes
 10824

 Please Vote if you haven't yet.......THANKS...


----------



## Pigtails

http://www.tahoefilms.com/

 Kristy is up 15 votes:  its now 4735 to 4720.. 6 more days. Ends the 4th of Feb at 5:00 pm.. Thanks to everyone that has voted  and those that haven't please take time to go to the above site and read and determine who you think qualifys for "MISS EXTREME"..  Thanks everyone..


----------



## rback33

OK.. I finally took the time and voted myself.  I will take my laptop home again tonight and vote from my new IP there.  When I come back tomorrow I will have (most likely) a new IP at work, as they are not static.  While I will admit to not liking the thought of cheating by refreshing... If I have a new IP address it does not count as rigging.. I actually have to work at it to do it. Three votes from me should be enough though..lol


----------



## bczoom

Man, this isn't good.  I feel like a Democrat.  I voted again...


----------



## dzalphakilo

Pigtails said:


> One should win on their qualifications and abilities rather than how many times they can push the "revote" button.. We brought our kids up to win fair.


 
No offense, but as much as your pushing the vote online to people who have no clue what they're voting for other than the fact that you're online, seems like as long as people can vote for the person who you want to win....

Enough said.


----------



## rback33

dzalphakilo said:


> No offense, but as much as your pushing the vote online to people who have no clue what they're voting for other than the fact that you're online, seems like as long as people can vote for the person who you want to win....
> 
> Enough said.



Good point. I DID open the link the other day and read most of the bios on the contestants. As typical male I would normally just vote for the hottest one in a contest like this.


----------



## dzalphakilo

rback33 said:


> Good point. I DID open the link the other day and read most of the bios on the contestants. As typical male I would normally just vote for the hottest one in a contest like this.


 
Hottest is not always the best

Point being that most people here would have no clue to who their voting for anyway other than someone "popular" on the forum site to asking them to vote for a particular person (and guess what, that's whats exactly happening here).

Personally, if I trained hard at what I loved to do, I wouldn't care what other people thought or how they voted. If you want to prove you're the best at what you do, head on head compitition.

Then the question arises is if you love what you do, why do you even need to compete? I guess the answer is money. Then I guess we're voting to get someone money, nothing more.  

Seems more like a popularity contest here to me than anything else.


----------



## rback33

dzalphakilo said:


> Seems more like a popularity contest here to me than anything else.



Oh... I kinda took it that way all along.  I am sure she will share with us when she wins.... and


----------



## live2ride

rback33 said:


> Oh... I kinda took it that way all along.  I am sure she will share with us when she wins.... and



No winners yet, but here is some picture's of what I love to do!!  

The last picture is of my 12 year old that is able to go out and enjoy a family sport.  Teaching him how to respect  the multi use forest, we ATV's in the summer (which consist of ATV only trails, supported and maintained by local clubs), learn safety and courtesy to others that enjoy the out doors with all types of interests. 



dzalphakilo said:


> Hottest is not always the best
> 
> Point being that most people here would have no clue to who their voting for anyway other than someone "popular" on the forum site to asking them to vote for a particular person (and guess what, that's whats exactly happening here).
> 
> Personally, if I trained hard at what I loved to do, I wouldn't care what other people thought or how they voted. If you want to prove you're the best at what you do, head on head compitition.
> 
> Then the question arises is if you love what you do, why do you even need to compete? I guess the answer is money. Then I guess we're voting to get someone money, nothing more.
> 
> Seems more like a popularity contest here to me than anything else.





I would love to have a head on competition but that is not what the rules of the contest state.  The reason for the on line voting is only 50% of the score, which means one can still win if they do NOT have the most on line votes, 50% of the other score is done by 5 judges behind the scenes.  People have 5 choices of who THEY feel would be the best Miss Extreme Snowmobiler, which should be judged by experience and years riding, along with beliefs of the sport not just because it is fun, safety beliefs, not just because they are from a certain state, or ride a certain brand of snowmobile.  The REASON for the competition is to get more people into the sport, yes it is advertising for the video company, but more women are getting into snowmobiling and a lot of them do not have a good support system behind them.  The video is to help women understand that they can ride, ride good and understand that trying something that they may not usually try is not a bad thing.  If they see a gal trying a knarly climb, huge jump, or just playin' in the powder they may try it next time, or the guys I ride with may try to get there wives interested.  Which I love to teach newbies.  It is very important to keep the areas open with multi uses, this is only one way I can help with that.  I will try and fight to keep areas open until I can not physically or mentally try anymore.  I want my grandkids (which is a long time out) to enjoy what I have enjoyed.  If I were to win it is not for money, we don't get paid cash, as a mater of fact we get some gear for snowmobiling, (I would do this no matter what the winnings were, if any at all, it makes me happy knowing I support and teach what I live 2 do (ride) ) NO MONEY, it is because I love to ride snowmobiles and the last time I checked our areas are being cut back...look at Yellowstone.  Numbers count and the more numbers the better the fight as that is what it is going to be most likely in our near future!!!

Whether most want to admit it or not, when in a relationship both people usually have a say in how the money is spent.  If they do not enjoy the sport together then a compromise has to be made in most circumstances.  If both are involved in the same sport it makes it much easier for the money to be spent in keeping our areas open to motorized transportation INCLUDING sno-cats!!!!  

My parents are very proud of what they have provided me in my life, which shows by them posting on here.  If they had not, then their grandson would not be enjoying the outdoors which means his kids most likely would not.......in the end that means that motorized fun has stopped at their generation.  So not just one less supporter of multi-use areas but all of the other generations after.  THAT my friend is the reason for the contest!!  Get the word out to keep your areas open.  

Thank you all for your support of who you feel is the best contestant of Miss Extreme Snowmobiler, I am sure the others if you voted for them are more than grateful!!!  Thank you for voting for me if you did that as well.....I will share if I win I promise!!!


----------



## rback33

My brother has a similar love for his YFZ 450.  I like to ride it too, but DAMN.. I need to come ride with YOU.


----------



## mtntopper

live2ride said:


> No winners yet, but here is some picture's of what I love to do!!
> 
> The last picture is of my 12 year old that is able to go out and enjoy a family sport. Teaching him how to respect  the multi use forest, we ATV's in the summer (which consist of ATV only trails, supported and maintained by local clubs), learn safety and courtesy to others that enjoy the out doors with all types of interests.
> 
> I would love to have a head on competition but that is not what the rules of the contest state. The reason for the on line voting is only 50% of the score, which means one can still win if they do NOT have the most on line votes, 50% of the other score is done by 5 judges behind the scenes. People have 5 choices of who THEY feel would be the best Miss Extreme Snowmobiler, which should be judged by experience and years riding, along with beliefs of the sport not just because it is fun, safety beliefs, not just because they are from a certain state, or ride a certain brand of snowmobile. The REASON for the competition is to get more people into the sport, yes it is advertising for the video company, but more women are getting into snowmobiling and a lot of them do not have a good support system behind them. The video is to help women understand that they can ride, ride good and understand that trying something that they may not usually try is not a bad thing. If they see a gal trying a knarly climb, huge jump, or just playin' in the powder they may try it next time, or the guys I ride with may try to get there wives interested. Which I love to teach newbies. It is very important to keep the areas open with multi uses, this is only one way I can help with that. I will try and fight to keep areas open until I can not physically or mentally try anymore. I want my grandkids (which is a long time out) to enjoy what I have enjoyed. If I were to win it is not for money, we don't get paid cash, as a mater of fact we get some gear for snowmobiling, (I would do this no matter what the winnings were, if any at all, it makes me happy knowing I support and teach what I live 2 do (ride) ) NO MONEY, it is because I love to ride snowmobiles and the last time I checked our areas are being cut back...look at Yellowstone. Numbers count and the more numbers the better the fight as that is what it is going to be most likely in our near future!!!
> 
> Whether most want to admit it or not, when in a relationship both people usually have a say in how the money is spent. If they do not enjoy the sport together then a compromise has to be made in most circumstances. If both are involved in the same sport it makes it much easier for the money to be spent in keeping our areas open to motorized transportation INCLUDING sno-cats!!!!
> 
> My parents are very proud of what they have provided me in my life, which shows by them posting on here. If they had not, then their grandson would not be enjoying the outdoors which means his kids most likely would not.......in the end that means that motorized fun has stopped at their generation. So not just one less supporter of multi-use areas but all of the other generations after. THAT my friend is the reason for the contest!! Get the word out to keep your areas open.
> 
> Thank you all for your support of who you feel is the best contestant of Miss Extreme Snowmobiler, I am sure the others if you voted for them are more than grateful!!! Thank you for voting for me if you did that as well.....I will share if I win I promise!!!


 
Very well said daughter; We are very proud of you and how you are able to take a stand on important issues that affect many people who enjoy recreational activities on public lands. If no one speaks up, we will lose the our access and ability to recreate on public lands. Your go at Miss Extreme is just another way for our family to continue our fight to protect multiple use including snowmobiling on public lands and national forests. 

And yes, I did ride my snowmobile 70 miles today setting trail stakes for the trail grooming snow cat to follow in our local national forest to help make smooth easy to follow trails for snowmobiles. That was my contribution today to promote and encourage continued multiple use of federal lands and forests. It is a family goal in our family and we all agree this is a worthy cause for us to pursue and preserve for future generations.


----------



## Pigtails

dzalphakilo said:


> Man, I'm getting old. Here I thought I was going to see some heli skiing/snowboarding, solo wall climbing or some nice whitewater. I'd vote, but have the same problem as BZ.






dzalphakilo said:


> Question out of curiosity, not wanting to be the fuddy duddy, but can I ask exactly what is Mr. and Mrs. extreme exactly supposed to represent? I'm curious because I don't understand what the "judges" are supposed to judge on, plus the fact that any type of "popular vote" would even be taken into consideration (best in the world could be a complete prick, shouldn't matter if the person is liked or not). Don't they have a race of some sort to compete in? Pushing it I realize, but how bout something like a half pipe or something for snowmobiles for tricks?
> Guess my thought process is that to determine who is the "most extreme" you need to have some head on head compitition depending on what "extreme" sport you're competing in.






dzalphakilo said:


> I understand all about getting "big air", no need for a poster. What I don't understand is how someone can be "crowned" of a "sport" by a written essay and popular vote. Take all the girls and guys who are running in "Mr. and Mrs. extreme" and have them all compete head to head. Rating based on points on however that "governing body" determines, and who has the most points is the "king". EDIT: Thinking about it, guess a marketing tool.





dzalphakilo said:


> Thank you for the explination, makes more sense per the contest. I know nothing about the snowmobile industry, but can I assume that they don't have classification "ratings" per skills such as novice, intermediate and pro per their "sport"?





dzalphakilo said:


> God forbid it ever becomes one vote per person.





dzalphakilo said:


> No offense, but as much as your pushing the vote online to people who have no clue what they're voting for other than the fact that you're online, seems like as long as people can vote for the person who you want to win....Enough said.





dzalphakilo said:


> Hottest is not always the best Point being that most people here would have no clue to who their voting for anyway other than someone "popular" on the forum site to asking them to vote for a particular person (and guess what, that's whats exactly happening here). Personally, if I trained hard at what I loved to do, I wouldn't care what other people thought or how they voted. If you want to prove you're the best at what you do, head on head compitition. Then the question arises is if you love what you do, why do you even need to compete? I guess the answer is money. Then I guess we're voting to get someone money, nothing more.
> Seems more like a popularity contest here to me than anything else.



  DZ: Such negativness..

1 & 4. Well, you did state you are not familiar with the snowmobile industry. So, do what anyone else would do, read up on it or go watch the sport, Or my, goodness actually do it.  I'm sure if you are into snowboarding, wall climbing, or white water rafting you know what a challenge they can be. My daughter aka Kristy Martin, has been into snowmobiling for over 20 years.. AND YOU HAVE BEEN DOING WHAT???? Do you have some pics on your sport, we'd like to see them? WITH YOU DOING IT.. Better yet "not"..

2. Again, Did you actually read or go to Snow West to see what The Extreme contest is about?  I think not. These are people that have been doing this sport for years and have the experience under there belt. Like Mountain climbing or experience in white water rafting...It takes EXPERIENCE to do this sport.. This isn't the X GAMES.. If that is what you want, go watch them.. better yet, watch the extreme snowmachine videos.. If You want extreme.. 

3. This is not just on an essay and popularity.. Essay introduces the person to the people, just like any other contest.. Qualifications is 2nd on the list.. and actually most important.. One has to be involved in the sport, plus promote the sport to others. Andy safety, OMG, that is so important, And you know ask Kristy what she carrys in her emergency back pack, I doubt you could even carry it. To do what she loves she works out EVERY FRIGIN day for no less than an hour a day.. Than on the weekends with her family she goes snowmobiling. The above pics are with our grandson, so she was probably "easy" riding.. She is an 'EXTEME' rider. Ask her about her Turbo sled she has owned and the different areas she has seen and rode with that. Not including the various slopes she's climbed. You want tricks than watch some of the exteme snowmobile videos. The trick is to be a good and safe rider on no matter what you ride or are doing. That is what she does every time she goes out.. Just like checking your parachute everytime you go up in a plane.. 

4. I'm sorry we can not keep people from voting twice +. We can not control how or who is taking care of the IP address on Tahoo films. All we can do is tell everyone to vote and do it for the one that they feel is QUALIFIED for the TITLE.

6. And Yes I am asking for votes for our daughter, this is a family forum, and she is also a member, maybe not as active as Snow west, but still is here. We are just asking our FF friends to go to Tahoo films website and read it and vote who they feel is qualified for the position. We are not twisting anyones arms, as we feel the ones that are interested in voting will go and read and vote. So, means you do not seem to be interested, maybe you should not read on.. 

7. Well, I don't know about "hottest" as she IS my daughter. But you know what, she is a very good looking person and has a very handsome husband,
and of course, my grandson is one good looking young man. All of them would do anything for anyone at anytime.. if it was within their reaches. And as far as money.. As Kristy said above. There IS NOT MONEY INVOLVED. It is for the one that can get other WOMEN/GUYS involved in the sport. And do it safely..

All Kristy, Sean, Jordan, and Bill and I are asking FF Friends is go read and vote (if you want and are interested in the sport), for the most "QUALIFIED" person for the title. And DZ if you are confused about the snowmobiling sport don't go..


----------



## rback33

OK... To be fair to DZ... you kinda got on him for things I stated in jest earlier and he took a lil too serious and ran off with... He may or may not have picked up on the humor my comments were meant to invoke.  I did try and cast my third vote and it must have locked back to the same IP when I came into the office today because it would not let me make another vote.  She is starting to pull away a little it looks like.

I certainly admire her desire and passion. MY wife and daughter share similar feeling about horses and jumping.  I had the same feeling playing football.  I just hope her handsome husband is confident and trusting enough to let her take me for a spin sometime if I were to ever get in the area. THAT would rock..


----------



## live2ride

rback33 said:


> OK... To be fair to DZ... you kinda got on him for things I stated in jest earlier and he took a lil too serious and ran off with... He may or may not have picked up on the humor my comments were meant to invoke.  I did try and cast my third vote and it must have locked back to the same IP when I came into the office today because it would not let me make another vote.  She is starting to pull away a little it looks like.
> 
> I certainly admire her desire and passion. MY wife and daughter share similar feeling about horses and jumping.  I had the same feeling playing football.  I just hope her handsome husband is confident and trusting enough to let her take me for a spin sometime if I were to ever get in the area. THAT would rock..



My hubby is very trusting, as most of my friends are guys due to my passion for certain sports.  Anyways, I am sure he would either go with if he can or say go for it!!  (he knows the good areas better than I do as he grew up here).


----------



## rback33

live2ride said:


> My hubby is very trusting, as most of my friends are guys due to my passion for certain sports.  Anyways, I am sure he would either go with if he can or say go for it!!  (he knows the good areas better than I do as he grew up here).



Then we could throw my tiny ass wife on with him... or my five y/o who knows no fear.... I have not been skiing in ten years now. It's about to kill me seeing those pics playin in the snow...


----------



## Doc

Rep points for Pigtails.  Very well said.   

Good luck in the contest Kristy!!!!!
Be sure to post the results here once everything is tallied up.


----------



## Pigtails

rback33 said:


> OK... To be fair to DZ... you kinda got on him for things I stated in jest earlier and he took a lil too serious and ran off with... He may or may not have picked up on the humor my comments were meant to invoke.  I did try and cast my third vote and it must have locked back to the same IP when I came into the office today because it would not let me make another vote.  She is starting to pull away a little it looks like.
> 
> I certainly admire her desire and passion. MY wife and daughter share similar feeling about horses and jumping.  I had the same feeling playing football.  I just hope her handsome husband is confident and trusting enough to let her take me for a spin sometime if I were to ever get in the area. THAT would rock..



rback; Well, do not worry about it. It all started prior to your statements. Just to much negativness on his part. And thank you for your vote.  

I'm sure if you get out their way, they could show you some awesome snowmachine places. When we went over Christmas they took us out snowmaching, deep and stuck..hehe..


----------



## Pigtails

Thanks Doc..


----------



## mtntopper

dzalphakilo said:


> Thank you for the explination, makes more sense per the contest.
> 
> *I know nothing about the snowmobile industry,* but can I assume that they don't have classification "ratings" per skills such as novice, intermediate and pro per their "sport"?


 


dzalphakilo said:


> Not being negative, just calling as I see it.
> 
> By the way, living in one state that had over 280" of snow in a year, *I was somewhat familiar with snowmobiles.* However, if you lived in North Carolina, how big do you think snowmobiles are?


 
I am also not being negative but which of your statements above in bold is correct?????


----------



## dzalphakilo

mtntopper said:


> I am also not being negative but which of your statements above in bold is correct?????


 
There is a difference between knowing something about the product itself, compared to the various ways the manufacturers (aka industry) bring that product to market. 

For example, does the snowmobile industry give "demo's" to the top riders? I don't know. Does the snowmobile industry have events for head on head compitition for the top riders to showcase their talents? Again, I don't know. Does the snowmobile industry do a "floor plan" for the shops who sell their equipment? Guess what, again, I don't know.

Makes sense to you?


----------



## Big Dog

ATTENTION: Moderator Edit in the Thread

This is the "Seriously Speaking" thread! Implied joking is not welcome in this forum!

DZ, your lack of consideration of the intent has been taken by the moderators as inappropriate. Consider this a warning!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Big Dog said:


> DZ, your lack of consideration of the intent has been taken by the moderators as inappropriate. Consider this a warning!


 
Thanks for the warning big dog, I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## live2ride

WE had a AWESOME day riding even though it was cloudy, windy and SNOWY!!


----------



## Pigtails

Nice Pics., Good promos.... One More day..


----------



## Doc

Diitto, good pics.  We don't have any snow.  All we have is mud everywhere from all the rain.  I'd much prefer the snow.
Good luck Kristi.


----------



## Pigtails

Pigtails said:


> Nice Pics., Good promos.... One More day..



OPPS!! Monday night..hmm    Guess that means 2 more days.. Actually I was thinking today was Sunday..


----------



## live2ride

Today is the last day for voting, thank you all for your support of us lady riders!!  
http://www.tahoefilms.com/pollpages.php?pollid=1


----------



## rback33

I hope the poll closes soon.. U are up 150 votes!


----------



## Pigtails

Only 2 1/4 hrs to go, Kris.. 159 votes ahead..


----------



## Doc

Better be getting  your acceptance speech ready Kristy.


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> Better be getting  your acceptance speech ready Kristy.



Close Doc, but remember the voting is only *Half* of the tabulation. I am sure she will fair just as well in the other section too.


----------



## dzalphakilo

rback33 said:


> Close Doc, but remember the voting is only *Half* of the tabulation


 
rback, be careful, your comments may be considered inappropriate (sp? for you CB) for this thread.


----------



## mtntopper

Now, if they only put all the gals together in a head to head competition, I would still have to go with Kristy. She rides a full mans size sled which is an 800cc engine Ski Doo Rev, 151 inch track length with engine modifications to put out about 175+ horsepower. The other gal close to her in votes is riding a 600cc engine Ski Doo with a 144 inch track length and about 125 horsepower. Most women opt for the smaller engine and track length sleds as they are much easier to handle and more forgiving.

Even though Kristy is petite, she can handle that sled very well and most other riders think it is a man riding it until she takes her helmet off and they go "wow a girl is driving that sled". She exercises daily to stay in great shape and maintain her skills for her snowmobile and ATV riding. She proved to me again over New Years day on our family ride, when I was following her and she took off down a side canyon and no way was I going to follow her into that hole. I took an easier way to the top and she came out of the top of the canyon side hilling right in front of me.  I would still be down there if I would of followed her digging my wait out one shovel full at a time.
She does deserves to win not because she is my daughter but because she has the snowmobile riding skills and ability to represent all of the gals and will do it to the best of her abilities at all times.


----------



## rback33

dzalphakilo said:


> rback, be careful, your comments may be considered inappropriate (sp? for you CB) for this thread.



OK. I have reread that post about 8 times now. I cannot see anywhere that I was not positive or serious. IF I did something wrong I will be more than glad to take my lashing from Doc or other mod... otherwise  For Kristy and best of luck in the other half of the competition.


----------



## dzalphakilo

mtntopper said:


> Now, if they only put all the gals together in a head to head competition, I would still have to go with Kristy.


 
Why don't they go head to head for the top spot?

I asked the question before, and since my system seems "to get lost" after 10 replies to a thread, I might of missed it, but doesn't the snowmobile "industry" have a ranking system of some sort or at least "divisions" such as pro and itermediate?

Apologies moderators if I've offended anyone by asking this question.


----------



## mtntopper

dzalphakilo said:


> Why don't they go head to head for the top spot?
> 
> I asked the question before, and since my system seems "to get lost" after 10 replies to a thread, I might of missed it, but doesn't the snowmobile "industry" have a ranking system of some sort or at least "divisions" such as pro and itermediate?
> 
> Apologies moderators if I've offended anyone by asking this question.


 
I am posting more info on her and her snowmobile history as the competition is close to over now. I did not want to say as much about her before as I did not want it to be too much of an influence on other peoples voting. Now it really does not matter.

The sponsors of the Miss Extreme contest make the rules and the gals just do what is requested for the competition. As far as organized head to head competition it has pretty much fallen to the side over the years as insurance costs for any type of local racing is too expensive to purchase. Then you throw in possible law suits and it is just not being done anymore. There is some manufacture sponsored team events but it is on a level now that leaves the individual unable to compete. No gals are even involved that I am aware of in the pro snow cross racing circuit that is dominated by factory team riders. Once the factories took it on, it eliminated the local competitions as the factory boys have the special equipment not being released to the public. Individuals cannot compete equally without the factory sponsorships. 

As a family unit we did do a lot of snowmobile racing in the late 70's and early 80's which included all of the family racing in classifications according to age and skill level. That is where Kristy gained her confidence level and won all most all classes she was ever entered into. She was always the smallest child usually racing against larger older boys, girls and winning. It set her up for life with something she is skilled at and proud of that she does better than most other people. She has boxes of trophies won in head to head competition against male and female competitors over the years. She has been involved in professionally filmed snowmobile videos as one of the main participants and probably the only gal rider in the video. She has participated in the manufactures snowmobile shootout as she is one of only a few gals that can ride almost any snowmobile made and get the most out of it and be able to promote the manufacturer's new equipment and do it safely. The other gals bios did not show this level of achievements, experience, active snowmobile history and abilities.

Now DZ, I do hope you feel better with your vote for her as being the right person for the competition? I do hope this helps explain our families enthusiasm and pride in her as being the best gal in the contest to represent and promote all female snowmobile riders.


----------



## dzalphakilo

mtntopper said:


> The sponsors of the Miss Extreme contest make the rules and the gals just do what is requested for the competition.
> 
> Now DZ, I do hope you feel better with your vote for her as being the right person for the competition? I do hope this helps explain our families enthusiasm and pride in her as being the best gal in the contest to represent and promote all female snowmobile riders.


 
mtntopper

Thank you for the straight answer on the "inside scoop" on compitition.  Makes more sense to me now.

Seems like the snowmobile industry may be "flipping in the air" not knowing how to bring it's sport to people (only my opinion and nothing negative meant towards something your family loves to do).

Honestly, be thankful to some extent the sport you love may not grow, because if it does grow (the sport), you may end up regretting what you wished for.


----------



## mtntopper

A special thanks, to all of our extended forum family for your support and votes for Kristy.  It did make a difference to us that everyone helped get her to the top in votes. Now all we can do is sit back and hope for the best with the final judging.  ​ 
Bill and Jan ​ 


*Miss Extreme Contest*


The Miss Extreme Contest was created to showcase the top woman snowmachiners in the world. Winner will receive over $1000 in prizes plus be featured in the next Sled Head DVD. Top five essays, as scored by a panel of judges, will go on to on-line voting. A combination of the both the highest judge score and on-line voting will determine the winner. Deadline for on-line voting is 5pm MST February 4th, 2008. Sponsors: HMK (boots and clothing), Team Hard (T-shirts/hats), Scott (goggles), FLY (helmets), True North Adventure Gear (gloves and backs)
*Poll Results*

*Contestants* *Poll Count*Kathleen Bell





150​

Jennifer Workman





5055​

Kristine Martin





5235​

Annell Allen





1342​

Linda Batterton





183​

*Total Votes*
*11965*​


----------



## Pigtails

DITTO, what MT said..


----------



## Doc

Alright!!!!  Congrats Kristy!!!!!!     
I'm proud to be able to vote for you.  You've worked hard for it and it shows.
And, Congrats go out to Mtntopper and Pigtails, the proud momma and poppa.    Cheers


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## Pigtails

Thanks..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm really sure this time 

*CONGRATULATIONS!


*


----------



## Pigtails

hehe..Jim you don't have to hide.. it wont be completely over until 5:00 tonight "I THINK".  As it says on the front of the Tahoo film page, all votes will be finial at 5:00 mst the 5th. Which I would assume they decide today with their 50%. Yesterday was the online votes.. Oh well, thanks again everyone..


----------



## rback33

One thing I noticed on the Tahoe website was that it DOES say one vote per IP now. I don't think it said that originally....

Have they declared a winner yet?


----------



## mtntopper

rback33 said:


> One thing I noticed on the Tahoe website was that it DOES say one vote per IP now. I don't think it said that originally....
> 
> Have they declared a winner yet?


 
It will probably be next week. I do believe that Tahoe may be sorting out IP addresses now. A couple of other gals had open threads on multiple voting going on several forums which highly encouraged and promoted multiple voting. It will all wash out in the end... The votes are only 50% of the judging factor to become Miss Extreme. The rest will be decided by the judging panel....


----------



## rback33

mtntopper said:


> It will probably be next week. I do believe that Tahoe may be sorting out IP addresses now. A couple of other gals had open threads on multiple voting going on several forums which highly encouraged and promoted multiple voting. It will all wash out in the end... The votes are only 50% of the judging factor to become Miss Extreme. The rest will be decided by the judging panel....



AH I C....That stinks for sure.  I did vote from different IP's so my votes were legal... Sure hope she wins! I gotta sneak west sometime and get a ride... and some sking in... I have not skied since Jan of '98. THAT kills me every year.


----------



## dzalphakilo

rback33 said:


> I gotta sneak west sometime and get a ride... and some sking in... I have not skied since Jan of '98.


 
They got slopes in Kansas? 

They had one the news the other week where this couple drove six hours to ski up in Boone, N.C (big N.C ski resort).  Long drive to ski on 2" of ice


----------



## Kwiens

dzalphakilo said:


> They got slopes in Kansas?
> 
> They had one the news the other week where this couple drove six hours to ski up in Boone, N.C (big N.C ski resort). Long drive to ski on 2" of ice


 

It's in Colorado where we Kansan's can downhill ski, we can cross-country ski here.  Just a short 8 hour drive to enjoy the slopes of the Rockies. 

K


----------



## Pigtails

rback33 said:


> AH I C....That stinks for sure.  I did vote from different IP's so my votes were legal... Sure hope she wins! I gotta sneak west sometime and get a ride... and some sking in... I have not skied since Jan of '98. THAT kills me every year.



Have you ever been to Aspen skiing?


----------



## rback33

I have not skied Aspen. Last time I was in Aspen was Labor Day weekend in 98. Was out there to visit my girlfriend's (at the time) parents. I skied Breckenridge and Keystone my first time ever. I skied Red River, Angel Fire and Taos in NM in 98 the last time I went.  I am somewhat blessed as a natural athlete. My third day on skis I was skiing _Go Devil_ at night at Keystone. It was not easy for me, but I was having a great time and found out I like the bumps.  I am afraid age may have caught up with me and it would not be that easy now, but I need to get on the slopes again. My favorite place to ski so far was actually Red River.  A college friend's mom lived there so we had it easy. There was less people and that's what I like about. I prefer the solitude of just me and my friends and the snow. I don't like 100,000 other people surrounding me. What's sad is that I can't teach my wife to ski with me. Could teach my 5 y/o though. The wifes knees are shot so she does not have a chance. Hannah would love it though.  HMM maybe you grandparent types can teach her while the rest of us parent types get in the good skiing!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Pigtails said:


> Have you ever been to Aspen skiing?


 
Have you ever been to Taylor mountain skiing?


----------



## mtntopper

Miss Extreme and Be Extreme Contest On-Line Voting - Winners are Shawn Dinner and Kristine Martin!

http://www.tahoefilms.com/images/front_images/front2.jpgJudge scores and on-line votes have been tabulated and we have two winners - Shawn Dinner and Kristine Martin. Look for them in Sled Heads 4. 
http://www.tahoefilms.com/index.php

Thanks again from all of her snowmobile family and friends....  You guys and gals on this forum made a big difference in helping to keep her in the race and being selected as the winner.    

A special thanks to DZ for keeping the thread active and at the top of the seriously speaking threads....


----------



## mbsieg

CONGRATULATIONS L2R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Looking forward to the video!!!!!!!!  I hope to get to ride with you you are just going to have to take it REALLY easy on me. I am the most UNextreme snowmobile rider out there.


----------



## Pigtails

Well, Kris is excitted, and should be, thanks to all her friends in the snow industry (including friends on FF) Below is a newsletter that Max Sled sent out and she emailed it to me, thought you might like to see what they had to say about her.. Thanks again everyone for your support.


 SPECIAL RELEASE - 2009 YAMAHA FX NYTRO X-TX 
 FEBRUARY 2008   -- SPECIAL GIVEAWAY -- 

 Hello Fellow Sledders,
It’s that time of year again where the OE’s proudly show off their sleds for the next season. We’ve only been riding the 2008’s for a few weeks now and the 2009’s are being released. Max Sled has gotten the privilege to ride some and see what’s coming. This Max Bits showcases one of the sleds released from Yamaha. It’s a new model and one that brushes close to being THE all-in-one sled.

I also have to apologize for missing the January Max Bits. I was gone to each of the four OEM’s media introductions of the 2009 models and busy releasing reviews and articles. We will make up for it in the next two months by sending several Max Bits during the new model releases and a couple in between.

Exciting times are coming this spring with the releases of next year’s model choices. We will post a reminder on Max Sled when the next release is coming, but here are the dates to keep track of:

February 8th (today) – Yamaha 2009 FX Nytro X-TX
February 29th – Arctic Cat 2009
February 29th – Ski-Doo 2009 (the rest of the lineup)
March 7th – Polaris 2009
March 13th – Yamaha 2009 (the rest of the lineup)

So there you have it. All the release dates for the 2009’s. Max Bits subscribers will get info directly to their inbox with more information posted at MaxSled.com. 
Here is this month’s Max Bits.
Enjoy!
--Shane Zeppelin, Publisher

Introducing the 2009 Yamaha FX Nytro X-TX


Yamaha reveals one of its 2009 models; the FX Nytro X-TX. This 144” track crossover is designed for rider who wants it all; 4-stroke, on and off trail handling, forward ergos, better ride and cornering and cool looks all in one. The 2009 FX Nytro X-TX features a tipped rail design on the 144” suspension that allows the sled to corner like a 121”, bridge the bumps like a 136” and handle the powder like a 144”. The Dual-Shock CK144 torsion rear suspension is fully coupled to handle the bumps better. The front suspension has dual clicker shocks for fine tuning and new geometry offers flatter cornering and straighter tracking.
The new tapered tunnel gives more clearance for off-trail performance and features new boot grips with larger holes for improved snow evacuation. Ergonomics remain the same as last year’s FX Nytro along with the Genesis 130 FI motor that puts out about 138+ horses. Read our report here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--- ADVERTISEMENT ---

--- ADVERTISEMENT ---
Exclusive Max Bits Giveaway!
Enter our exclusive Max Bits Monthly Giveaway. This month we will be giving away a set of Bergstrom Advantage 3 Triple-Point carbide wearbars. These bars feature three points of carbide for continuous contact with the surface foretter control. More information about the bars can be found at www.bergstromskegs.com, but you can sign up to win a pair of your own for FREE! Click here to sign up. Sign up by 5PM CST on Feb. 25th for a chance at them.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


International Snowmobile Hall of Fame
The International Snowmobile Hall of Fame (ISHOF) of Bovey , Minnesota will hold their 2008 Induction ceremony and banquet at the Wendigo Lodge and Conference Center on Saturday, March 1st near Grand Rapids , Minnesota .
The 2008 honoree’s recognized as Volunteers include Barry Bradshaw of Canora Saskatchewan , John Popoff of Saskatoon , Saskatchewan , and Jerry and Nancy Hanson of New Hope , Minnesota . Terrence Kehoe of Mt. Albert , Ontario will be recognized as a Publisher. The International Groomer Operator of the Year will be Harold Butchke from Oconomowoc , Wisconsin .
A full slate of weekend activities are planned including Minnesota ’s largest hands on Grooming Equipment Show with hands on demonstration on Friday February 29th and Saturday March 1st.
A Silent Auction fundraiser will be held Saturday evening during the ceremony. For information to contribute or donate auction items and for dinner reservations please contact ISHOF at 218-245-1725 or admin@ishof.com. ISHOF is a 501 c 3 not for profit organization. For lodging reservations please contact Wendigo Lodge at 218-327-2211.
There will also be an Antique and Vintage snowmobile show, and I know there is plenty of snow to ride on in the Grand Rapids and Hill City area, so bring your sleds and make a weekend of it. For more information on trail condition in that area, visit this website: http://www.visitgrandrapids.com/vacations/winter/trail_conditions.html   Sign up FREE for this month's giveaway! Each month we give away special prizes just for being a subscriber to Max Bits. It's easy and there's no purchase necessary.
WIN FABULOUS PRIZES!




Congratulations Kristine Martin
Kristine entered the Miss Extreme Contest at Tahoe Films that showcases the top women snowmobile riders in the world. The winner gets over $1000 in prizes and will be featured in Tahoe Film's next Sled Head DVD. What is special about Kristine is that back in 2003, she joined us at Snow Shoot to ride the 2004 models for the Max Sled photographers.

Kristine talks about it in her essay at Tahoe Films; "In the 1996 /1997 & the 1997/1998 winter, a video company named Sno-video directed by John Maddox (no longer filming) filmed in the Big Horns. I was one of the very few women that were featured in the videos. In 2003 I was chosen to ride with MaximumSled.com to test ride the 2004 snowmobiles in McCall Idaho snowmobile shootout. It was one of my greatest experiences of my life time for me to be asked and able to participate."

Thanks, Kristine, and again, congrats!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3rd annual Sportech Elk River Snocross Race
Sportech in association with WPSA is putting on their 3rd Annual Sportech Elk River Snocross Race, presented by Express Personnel Services. The races are held at the Sherburne County Fairgrounds on February 16th and 17th this year (that’s next weekend). There are two days of action with snocross racing by top pro and semi-pro riders in stock and mod classes. There will also be vintage snowmobile races on Saturday at noon, featuring 1980 and older sleds of any displacement. More information is available on their website at http://www.sportechinc.com/ERSnocross08.aspx 

  PRODUCT SPOTLIGHT
E-Z Snowmobile Slide Remover
Changing slides can be a pain, but it doesn't have to be. Here is a new tool that makes changing out slides a snap! The E-Z Snowmobile Slide Remover fits on your impact wrench and the grips on the head grip the slide and push it along the rail. This tool minimizes any damage that could occur using hammers and chisels. Using this tool puts steady pressure on the slide, easily pushing it backwards through one of the track windows. To find out more information, email E-Z Snowmobile Slide Remover at ezslideremover@hotmail.com.

  PRODUCT SPOTLIGHT
Chux Limited TruVert3 Solid Angle Handlebar Riser

If you have an older sled or even a newer one with low handlebars, this riser may be the answer to better ergonomics, more control and a more comfortable ride. Chux Limited offers the TruVert3 fixed (non-pivoting) handlebar riser for a solid handlebar lift. Two angles are available for Arctic Cat, Polaris, Ski-Doo, and Yamaha to fit sleds and ATVs from old to new that have a flat, handlebar mounting plate. Each has a 3” true vertical rise and is made from lightweight, super strong 6061-T6 aluminum extrusions to handle extreme conditions. Find out more at Chux Limited. 


In Case You Missed It 
Here are links to the top stories recently posted on Max Sled. 

Max Sled Mods: 2003 Project RX-1 Mountain
We all love to mod our sleds. In fact, not too long ago it was “stock sucks” and “mod or go home”. 
Ski-Doo Expands REV-X Platform for 2009
When it comes to snowmobiles (and any other powersport they are in), BRP seems to have the throttle WFO.
Across The Country
As unbelievable as it seems, the end of the snowmobile season is closing in on us. 
Rotax Introduces a New 4-TEC Engine for Ski-Doo Snowmobiles
Ski-Doo showed the Max Sled Team a brand new 4-stroke Rotax built engine developed for a snowmobile called the 4-TEC.
The all new Air Wave Suspension from Team FAST
We put it to the test and here’s what we found.
Max Sled Snowmobile Review: 2008 Polaris Shift
In a time where many manufacturers are offering more and more, Polaris is offering less. In a sense, this is a good thing.  


You've probably already heard that Tom Tiller, CEO of Polaris Industries, announced his plans to step down by the end of 2008. Tiller explained his decision as a personal one. “After considerable thought and extensive discussions with the Board of Directors, I felt 2008 was the right time to leave. When I came to Polaris from GE, I expected to lead the company for a considerable period, and 2008 marks my tenth year here. I absolutely love our company, our products, and our people, and I’m proud of what we have been able to accomplish together. This past year was another good one for us in a tough environment, and I expect 2008 to be good as well. We have a very solid and experienced team, and I am confident in our ability to win well into the future. Our company is in good shape so it seems like the right time.” 
While this isn't really a scandal report, some people were concerned after the announcement about Polaris's future. Top Polaris Management in the snow division assured us that there is nothing to be concerned about and that Polaris is going about business as usual and in fact, they are very excited about the upcoming snowmobile releases for not only 2009, but beyond. This is good news to us, because we would hate to see anything happen that disrupts our wonderful snowmobiling sport. 

Do you have any news to share about your club, a product you’ve tried and liked (or disliked) or heard about something you want us to check out? Contact us and we’ll check into it for a future issue of Max Bits! Simply email us the information at pub@maxsled.com. 
Well, that's it for this edition of Max Bits from MaxSled.com. Check out the website for more snowmobile news and information.  Thanks for reading Max Bits!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Know of any other sledders who would enjoy Max Bits coming to their own inbox? Forward this email to them so they can sign up for their own FREE subscription. 
Did you receive this issue of Max Bits from a friend? Sign up here for your own FREE subscription! 

You are receiving this email because you either subscribed to receive it or you signed up with one of our affiliates to receive snowmobile related information.  If you have received this e-mail in error, please unsubscribe or manage your subscription by following the link at the bottom of this e-mail.   We respect your privacy. View our privacy policy here.
Our website is MaxSled.com.
If you have any concerns, please write us at:
Virtual Outdoors Productions, Inc.
Publishers of Max Sled.com
60646 - 235th Street
Madison Lake, MN  56063
(507) 243-3305
admin@maxsled.com


----------



## live2ride

Well I wanted to thank all you guys and gals for your support.  First of all my husband and son for supporting and encouraging me at home and my passion of snowmobiling, my parents with out them I would not be riding snowmobiles, two of my most favorite riding buddies Ed H. and Tom (Big Horns WY). I had many people voting that were not part of any web site forums, with out all of you including them I could not have won!!  So a great big thank you goes to my friends, the CSA (Colorado Snowmobile Association) and all of the members, my friends from Wyoming that I rode with weekly and others that I rode with while helping guide, and the multiple people I have met and rode with off of several forums snowest.com, hardcoresledder.com, maximumsled.com, forumsforums.com (mom and dad's favorite forum), thumpertalk.com, snowandmud.com, dootalk.com and of course last but NOT least ladiesride.com.  Of course Most of all Tahoe Films for opportunity to represent women riders and encourage others including men, women and kids to join and support our sport.


----------



## Melensdad

Congrats!


----------



## Doc

Congrats Kristy.  Good job!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Here is a reply to L2R on one of the other Forums about who voted for her.. Made me laugh.... "victory speech? ha ha. ....no you and your family re defined the "get out the vote" ...we had more web traffic from obscure gun toting, hunting, snowmobiler websites than ever before....not only folks from the Rocky Mountain states but all over Canada, Europe and few other remote locations voted. look forward to riding with our winners! TO"    Was written by the folks at Tahoe films.


----------



## rback33

mbsieg said:


> Here is a reply to L2R on one of the other Forums about who voted for her.. Made me laugh.... "victory speech? ha ha. ....no you and your family re defined the "get out the vote" ...we had more web traffic from obscure gun toting, hunting, snowmobiler websites than ever before....not only folks from the Rocky Mountain states but all over Canada, Europe and few other remote locations voted. look forward to riding with our winners! TO"    Was written by the folks at Tahoe films.






Funny stuff there!


----------



## live2ride

rback33 said:


> Funny stuff there!



Yes I do believe it was part of this forum that he was referring to......gun toting, other countries....hehe


----------



## Melensdad

live2ride said:


> Yes I do believe it was part of this forum that he was referring to......gun toting, other countries....hehe


Don't they like guns?      Seems to me we can like guns & snow!


----------



## live2ride

B_Skurka said:


> Don't they like guns?      Seems to me we can like guns & snow!



Oh he does for sure like guns, was just surprised on the amount of different forums and such that voted....


----------



## mtntopper

The filming for Miss Extreme took place in the Flattop mountain area in Colorado a couple weeks ago. Tahoe films sent a couple still shots of Kristy in action which we will share. The video will be out in August or September. 

She does not like her new freebie pink girlie helmet........


----------



## Doc

Good pics Bill.  She sure makes it look like fun!!!!!


----------



## mtntopper

Below is a link to the film trailer for Sled Heads 4. The winner of the Miss Extreme, our daughter in Colorado, Kristy Martin is one of the main rider participants in the making of the film. Kristy, Sean, Jan and I again thank everyone on FF for their support. Next year we are going to nominate DZ for Mr. Extreme.....DZ, get ready, start your engine and get in shape it is your turn next to show us your stuff......Bill 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ExtremeVelocity

Extreme Velocity: Sled Heads 4 An Epic Quest. Join award-winning film director, Thomas Opre, as he continues his quest to ride with and film the most dynamic snowmachiners in the world. Sled Heads 4 will take you to: the Yukon with world record, sled distance jump holder, Ross Mercer; Revelstoke to capture intense POW with Cody Borchers; British Columbia to hang with X Games silver medalist Brett Turcotte; Norway with freestyle rider Aleksaander Noordgaard; to chopper footage of extreme back-country hill climber Randy Swenson; to Boondocker's Jared Sessions technical riding in Idaho; Colorado to catch Miss Extreme Kristy Martin in the powder; to Fernie, BC, to ride with our Be Extreme Contest winner Shawn Dinner. An intense mixture of incredible backcountry riding and sled documentary, Sled Heads 4 offers something for everyone! Release Date: August 15, 2008


----------



## American Woman

Very cool!


----------



## fogtender

mtntopper said:


> . The winner of the Miss Extreme, our daughter in Colorado, Kristy Martin is one of the main rider participants in the making of the film. Kristy, Sean, Jan and I again thank everyone on FF for their support. Next year we are going to nominate DZ for Mr. Extreme.....DZ, get ready, start your engine and get in shape it is your turn next to show us your stuff......Bill


 
Well if that don't make a Dad proud, there would have to be something seriously wrong with the guy!

You should get goose bumps every time you watch that!


----------



## rback33

Holy Crap! That's AWESOME! I am NOT worthy to ride with you Kristy.


----------

